

Video: Ruby on Bells - henning
http://vimeo.com/1261369

======
lyime
This is just awesome. An hour ago I was at FOSCON 08 in Portland and one of
the creators just demoed RAD. Really cool stuff. <http://rad.rubyforge.org/>

------
tlrobinson
Wow, great quality video. I don't care much about RAD, but I'd love to hear
more about how it was filmed...

